# confusion



## Idris (May 19, 2012)

Does anyone/everyone get confused a lot? I find I get confused so easily now. 
Or if I get confused about something it triggers a bad episode of panic/dissociation. I start to panic that I've finally lost my mind. 
Sometimes I won't be able to understand what someone is saying and they have to repeat it a few times before I understand. or read things a few times before they make sense.
Basically, I feel like an idiot.


----------



## Idris (May 19, 2012)

I also think the confusion is worse on days where I feel like I am drifting in and out of a dream. jumpy-confused. oy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

are you medicated and would you like to try a med perhaps?

bupropion may help you.
obviously benzos: i would advise lorazepam
SSRI perhaps.
if you have no meds, you could try benadryl.

All these drugs i mention should be taken in homeopathic dosages.
Also consult a doctor before taking any of them.
Hope you start feeling better soon Idris.


----------



## Jamie780 (Nov 12, 2012)

Idris I can relate I often feel like an idiot at times because I am also so confused a lot . Its as if your head is in a fog and you caant think cleary or understand what people are saying. It really sucks cause im worried about getting a job after maturnity leave .


----------



## Idris (May 19, 2012)

-mg said:


> are you medicated and would you like to try a med perhaps?
> 
> bupropion may help you.
> obviously benzos: i would advise lorazepam
> ...


I have tried all of those you listed and have a prescription for benzo's but I wouldn't advise those to anyone, especially for regular use. I am pretty med-knowledgable but I appreciate the suggestions.








I usually deal with my panic using behavioral therapy since I think it gives the best long-term benefits. 
My suggestions to people would be to avoid caffeine, alcohol, and really any drugs for a while and focus on a good sleeping pattern since this stuff gets way worse for me if I sleep poorly.


----------

